# ما هى الهندسة المعمارية



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

الهندسة المعمارية​تقوم الهندسة المعمارية (Architecture) على المعرفة بالعديد من فروع الهندسة الخاصة بالتشييد و البناء بداية من التصميم المعماري و الإنشاء إلى صيانة و تشغيلية المبنى. و تأتي أهمية المهندس المعماري من إنه يكون على دراية كافية عن المبنى ككل, فيكون المهندس المعماري ملما بكل جوانب المبنى من حيث الإنشاء, التهوية, الحركة, التوصيلات الكهربائية و أيضا التصميم المعماري.

المعماري هو المسئول عن إيجاد الشكل و الحيزات الفراغية الملائمة للاستعمال
بينما المهندس المعماري هو المسئول عن إخراج هذه الصورة التي رسمها المعماري في خياله إلى أرض الواقع ..

هذا التعريف اراه مختزلا ومختصرا ، فهو يختزل امور كثيرة هامة في نشاط واحد ، كما يخلط بين الاشياء عند تعريف امرين منشأهما واحد. فالمعماري هو المسئول عن ايجاد الشكل والحيزات الفراغية بدون ادنى شك ، لتلائم اسنخدام مجتمع معين (يترواح بين فرد واحد وعدة ارفاد ، الى مجتمع بكامله) لاداء نشاط معين ، مع توفير الجوانب الاخرى التي لا تقل اهمية من مجرد اداء النشاط ، وهي الراحة والجمال ، والتناسق والاستمرارية ومور اخرى كثيرة. المهندس المعماري هو من يقوم بإخراج هذه الاعمال لحيز الوجود ،، هذه في الحقيقة فيها وجهات نظر كثيرة ، فالمعماري في الاصل مسئول عن اخراج اعماله وتنفيذها ،، وقد يساعده في ذلك أطقم كثيرة من مختلف انواع المهندسين ،، لكن في النهاية يبقى هو الماستر الذي يدير كل شئ.

المهندس المعماري هو مهندس اساسه معماري وبناءه هندسي ، فهو يركز على معرفته المعمارية ، ولكنه لا ينسى ان ينهل من بقية التخصصات بشكل اكبر وبجرعة كافية للسيطرة على الامور ، بعكس المعماري الذي يركز في بناءه المعرفي على العمارة ، بدون الدخول بعمق في التخصصات الاخرى ،، لذلك فالمهندس المعماري يعتبر مدير مشروع يقوم بالتنسيق والترتيب لفهمه لجميع ما يقوم به الآخرين


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

مقرارات قسم الهندسة المعمارية​تدريب بصري 
يهدف المساق إلى تدريب الطالب على الإدراك البصري للفراغات والمجسمات والعلاقة بينهما وبين شاغلها، وإلى تطوير الإحساس بالقيم الجمالية وتقييمها على أسس معمارية. ويشتمل على دراسات نظرية عن الألوان و تأثيراتها البصرية والأشكال والعلاقة الحسية بينها، و كذلك تمرينات على المجسمات كتطبيق أولي للحركة بين الرسم و التجسيد.
رسم معماري حر 
يهدف المساق إلى تنمية قدرات التعبير عن الأفكار، باستخدام أدوات التعبير المختلفة، وبدون استخدام الأدوات الهندسية، وكذلك زيادة إحساس الطالب بالضوء والظل والحجوم وطبيعة المواد.
ويشتمل على التدرب على رسم نماذج متنوعة، والتعبير عنها بمختلف أدوات الرسم اليدوي كأقلام الرصاص، والحبر، وألوان الخشب، والألوان المائية، ومواد وأساليب أخرى تحقق أهداف المساق.
طرق التعبير في التصميم 
يهدف هذا المساق إلى إكساب القدرة على عرض الأفكار المعمارية بلغة المعماريين لإظهار المشاريع المختلفة. وإلى إكساب الطلبة المهارات الفنية اللازمة لرسم مناظير ثلاثية الأبعاد، والتدرب على إسقاط الظلال على الواجهات والمناظير. ويشتمل على تعليم الطرق المختلفة للإظهار المعماري باستخدام أدوات التعبير الهندسية المتنوعة وباستعمال المقاييس والأبعاد في تجهيز الوسائل التوضيحية من رسومات ثنائية وثلاثية الأبعاد بالإضافة إلى أساليب عمل المجسمات. وعلى دراسة وتطبيق الأساليب المختلفة للتعبير عن الظلال وأهمية استخدامها في اللوحات المعمارية
تاريخ العمارة القديمة والكلاسيكية 
يهدف المساق إلى تعريف الطالب على تاريخ تطور العمارة العالمية من الحقب القديمة إلى أوائل العصور الوسطى (ما قبل التاريخ، الفرعونية، بلاد ما بين النهرين، أرخبيل بحر إيجه واليونان، الرومانية، البيزنطية) وصولاً إلى عمارة عصر النهضة، الباروك، الكلاسيكية الجديدة، وعصر الصناعة.
ويشتمل المساق على وصف عمارة هذه الحضارات مع التعريف بالأنماط المعمارية المختلفة خلال تلك العصور وأهم عناصرها ومميزاتها و كذلك دراسة الجوانب الفنية والجمالية فيها، بالإضافة إلى دراسة العوامل المختلفة التي ساهمت في تكوين هذه الحضارات وأثرت على عمارة وعمران المدن فيها.
تاريخ العمارة الإسلامية والمحلية 
يهدف المساق إلى تعريف الطالب بتطور العمارة في الحقب الإسلامية المختلفة. ويشتمل على دراسة مختصة في تاريخ الفن والعمارة الإسلامية على مر العصور من بداية ظهور وانتشار الدين الإسلامي وعصر الخلفاء الراشدين وحتى العصر العثماني، مع تحليل و دراسة أهم العناصر والمباني المعمارية في العصور الإسلامية المختلفة ومميزات كل عمارة و فلسفتها مع إعطاء نبذة تاريخية عن كل عصر. كذلك يتطرق المساق إلى دراسة نماذج للعمارة الإسلامية المحلية.
مباديء تحليل منشآت(1) و مبادىء تحليل منشآت(2)
يهدف هذا المساق إلى تعريف الطلبة بالأنظمة الإنشائية وتمكينهم من القدرة على اختيار الهيكل الإنشائي المناسب واختيار المادة المناسبة للإنشاء وتحديد الأحمال الخارجية المتوقعة وحساب قوى القطع وتحليل المنشأ إنشائيا. ويهدف أيضا إلى تعريف الطالب بالإجهادات والانفعالات وتحليل العتبات الخرسانية.
ويشتملا على دراسة الأحمال وأنواع الركائز والأنظمة الإنشائية مثل الكمرات والإطارات والجمالونات, ثم على دراسة الاجهادات وأنواعها والقوى المركزية واللامركزية ودراسة العتبات الخرسانية وطرق تحليلها.


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

مساحة 
يهدف هذا المساق إلى التعرف على طوبوغرافية الموقع وأساليب الرفع المساحي وتطبيقاتها في مجال العمارة. ويشمل على دراسة واستخدام مساحة الجنزير والمساحة المستوية ومساحة الشبكات وكيفية حساب المساحات والحجوم. 
مبادئ التصميم المعماري والبيئي 
يهدف هذا المساق إلى التعريف بأبجديات التصميم المعماري، والإجراءات المتبعة في العملية التصميمية والتأثير البيئي عليها.
ويشتمل على التطبيقات العملية المختلفة لحل المشاكل المعمارية ودراسة برنامج المشروع وتنسيقه بناءً على الظروف المحيطة بالموقع.
نظرية عمارة (1) و (2) 
تهدف مساقات نظريات العمارة إلى تعريف الطلبة بالأفكار المعمارية المختلفة، من خلال دراسة المدارس المختلفة، وإكسابهم القدرة على التحليل والنقد المعماري، وبالتالي تنمية وتقوية ثقافتهم المعمارية لينعكس ذلك على مشاريعهم المختلفة.
وتشمل المساقات دراسة عامة للفلسفة والاتجاهات المعمارية الرئيسية التي شكلت الحركات والطرز المختلفة في نظريات العمارة، حيث يتناول دراسة المدارس والحركات المعمارية ومدى تأثير كافة الظروف المحيطة عليها وتأثرها بها، بالإضافة إلى تعريف الطلبة برواد العمارة في العصور المختلفة و إبراز أهم أعمالهم من خلال التحليل والنقد والمقارنة.
مرسم تصميم (1) و (2) 
تهدف مساقات التصميم المعماري (1) و (2) الى إعطاء الطالب المقدرة على التعامل مع المساحات الصغيرة نسبياً ووضع التصورات والحلول المعمارية المناسبة لها.
ويشتمل هذان المساقان على تعليم الطالب كيفية تجميع المعلومات وتنظيمها، للاستفادة منها في عمل مخطط العلاقات الوظيفية ووضع التصورات الاولية واعداد المخططات المعمارية اللازمة للمشروع، مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار المعطيات الفيزيائية والاجتماعية و كيفية تداخل الوظيفة والشكل وتلائمها مع الاساليب التكنولوجية لإبراز القيم الإنشائية والإنسانية للمنتج المعماري. 
يقدم مساق تصميم معماري (1) فرصة التعامل مع المباني السكنية بمختلف أنواعها البسيط والمركب وكذلك التجمعات السكنية، بينما يتناول تصميم معماري (2) المباني التجارية بدءاً بالمحل التجاري وانتهاءً بالمراكز التجارية.
مرسم تصميم (3) و (4) و (5) 
تهدف مساقات التصميم المعماري (3) و(4) و(5) إلى نقل الطالب من التعامل مع معطيات معمارية بسيطة الى أخرى اكثر تعقيداً، بحيث يتم فيها الدمج في التعامل بين أسس التصميم المعماري وأسس التخطيط العمراني ، بما يشمله من دراسة لطبيعة العلاقات الوظيفية والبصرية لعناصر المشروع.
وتشتمل هذه المساقات على دراسات لتفاصيل معمارية وإنشائية للوحدات المكونة للمشروع. 
يتناول تصميم معماري (3) دراسة المباني الثقافية بمختلف أنواعها، بينما يتناول تصميم معماري (4) دراسة المنشآت الزراعية والصناعية، وأما تصميم معماري (5) فيتم فيه دراسة المشاريع الاستراتيجية الكبيرة التي تساهم في تشكيل الهيكل العمراني للمدينة


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

تشييد معماري (1) و(2) 
يهدف مساقا تشييد معماري (1) و(2) إلى تعريف الطلبة بالجانب التنفيذي للمشاريع من حيث التعرف على المواد المستخدمة في التشييد وطرق الإنشاء المختلفة مع القدرة على ترجمة النشاط الهندسي عبر الرسومات التنفيذية للتفاصيل المتعلقة بأنظمة البناء.
ويشتملا على كيفية إعداد الرسومات التنفيذية والتفصيلية لكافة عناصر المبنى وكيفية اختيار التصميم المعماري الأكثر مناسبة لمواد البناء وطرق البناء المتاحة ومراحل البناء والتعرف على أعمال التشطيبات الداخلية والخارجية والطبقات العازلة للرطوبة والحرارة وأعمال النجارة والحديد والألمنيوم وفواصل التمدد والهبوط.
تشييد معماري (3) 
يهدف مساق تشييد معماري (3) الى تمكين الطلبة من التعامل مع المساحات الواسعة وأنظمة البناء الخاصة بها والمباني مسبقة التجهيز ومسبقة الاجهاد والمنشآت الفراغية والتغطيات. ويشتمل على دراسة أنظمة البناء المختلفة لهذه النوعية من الفراغات ودراسة مزاياها وعيوبها وأنظمة التغطيات وأنواعها ومحدداتها والرسومات التنفيذية والتفصيلات المعماريه والانشائيه الخاصة لوصلات التركيب والتثبيت الإنشائي وطرق التغطيات للمباني الفراغية الضخمة المختلفة. 
تخطيط وتنسيق المواقع 
يهدف المساق إلى تعريف الطلبة على أهمية تنسيق المواقع وتصميم الحدائق ومدى ارتباط ذلك بالعمارة، حيث يهدف تنسيق الموقع إلى تكامل البيئة العمرانية وترابطها وتنسيقها بما يخدم المتطلبات والاحتياجات الوظيفية لها.
ويشتمل على تعريف الطلبة بالأسس التصميمية والطرز الأساسية لتنسيق الحدائق، والعوامل المؤثرة على التنسيق وأهمية اختيار النباتات وعناصر التنسيق المختلفة المناسبة للموقع، وتوظيفها لخدمة التصميم المعماري. 
التخطيط العمراني 
يهدف المساق إلى فهم التطور المستمر في البيئة العمرانية وتحليل مشاكلها وإيجاد الحلول لها ، كما ويهدف إلى تنمية مدارك الطلبة وتوسيع افاقهم وإثارة الوعي لديهم حول مغهوم التخطيط الإستراتيجي الذي يوفر حلول شاملة لجميع المشاكل الحضرية في المدينة و إلى تعريف الطلبة بالتخطيط ومستوياته والعوامل المؤثرة عليه، والجهات المشاركة في عملية التخطيط.
ويشتمل المساق على دراسة نشوء وتطور المدن والنظريات المختلفة لتخطيطها، بالإضافة إلى عناصر تكوين المدينة ودراسة مختصرة لعملية تخطيطها و تصميم المواقع الحضرية فيها، وبالتالي كيفية إعداد المخططات التنظيمية والقوانين والتشريعات العملية التي يحتاج إليها عند التعامل مع المخططات التفصيلية.
دراسات عمرانية معاصرة 
يهدف المساق إلى تعريف الطلبة على أهم المستجدات في عالم العمارة، وتوسيع أفق الطالب المعماري من أجل تقوية قدراته في التعبير عن أفكاره المعمارية وصقل ملكة التحليل والنقد المعماري لديه.
ويشتمل على دارسات متنوعة لأهم المستجدات والتوجهات في المواضيع المتعلقة بالعمارة والعمران، وبالتالي تحليل ونقد أهم الأفكار والتيارات المعمارية المعاصرة، مع التركيز على توصيف الخبرات المختلفة التي يمكن للمعماري أن يمارسها في حياته العملية، بالإضاقة إلى دراسة تحليلية لأعمال عدد من المعماريين العالميين بما فيهم من معماريين عرب خلال العقود الثلاث الأخيرة. 
تصميم إنشائي 
يهدف إلى تعريف الطلبة على أساليب تصميم وسلوك مواد الخرسانة بالإضافة إلى الكمرات، الأعمدة، الأساسات، السلالم، تصميم البلاطات، الشبكات، الإطارات، الأسقف والأرضيات المتصلة والغير متصلة، ومقدمة في الخرسانة سابقة التجهيز. يقوم الطالب أيضا بدراسة تطبيقات لتصميم مبنى فيللا سكنية من الخرسانة المسلحة. يقوم الطالب أيضا بالتعرف على تصنيف المنشات المعدنية، سلوك الصلب كمادة إنشاءات و خواصها، تصميم وحدات المنشات المعدنية، تصميم الوصلات، الأعمدة و الإطارات المعدنية. 
تركيبات صحية 
يهدف هذا المساق إلى إعطاء الطالب المعماري القدرة على اختيار التصميم المعماري الأكثر مناسبة من النواحي البيئية والصحية، والتعامل مع التخصصات الهندسية المشاركة في العملية التصميمية.
ويشتمل المساق على دراسة أهم أسس تصميم الشبكات الداخلية للمباني، سواء شبكات التغذية بالمياه أو الصرف الصحي، كما يشتمل على دراسة توزيع الأجهـزة الصحية داخل غرف الحمامات والمطابخ وتغذيتها بالمياه الباردة والساخنة وتجميع وتصريف مياه الصرف من الأجهزة إلى الخارج، وكذلك تصريف مياه الأمطار من أسطح المباني والمساحات المكشوفة وتعريف الطالب بتفاصيل أهم الأجهزة و التركيبات الصحية و طرق تشغيلها.


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

مبادئ الصوت و الضوء 
يهدف هذا المساق إلى التعريف بمتطلبات الراحة السمعية والبصرية، وإكساب الطالب القدرة على تصميم قاعات الاستماع بمختلف أنواعها واختيار أنسب أساليب الإضاءة المتوافقة مع استخدامات المباني والفراغات المختلفة.
ويشتمل المساق على دراسة مبادئ الصوتيات وأسس ومتطلبات الارتياح السمعي، من خلال دراسة خصائص الصوت وتأثيراتها على تصميم المباني، كما يشتمل على مبادئ التصميم الصوتي لقاعات الاستماع، و التحكم في الضوضاء، ويشتمل كذلك على دراسة مبادئ وأسس متطلبات الارتياح البصري،من خلال دراسة عامة للضوء وخصائصه والألوان وتأثيراتها ومبادئ تصميم الإنارة الطبيعيـة والاصطناعية في المباني والتكامل بينهما.
الثقافة وعلم الاجتماع الحضري 
يهدف المساق إلى تسليط الضوء على أهمية دراسة البيئة العمرانية بما تحتويه من النسيج والتركيب الاجتماعي والثقافة للتجمعات البشرية وأثر ذلك على التصميم الحضري للمواقع المختلفة.
ويشتمل على دراسة وتحليل الأفكار السيكولوجية والاجتماعية التي تتأثر بها العلاقة بين الفرد والبيئة، ومقارنة ذلك مع الواقع المحلي، وكذلك دراسة المدينة بوصفها وحدة اجتماعية واحدة مميزة في ذاتها من حيث نشأتها ونموها وتطورها بناءً ووظيفةً، ومن حيث المشاكل الناجمة عن هذا النمو والتطور، وكذلك يحلل العلاقة المتبادلة بين السلوك الإنساني والبيئة العرانية المحيطة به.
تركيبات ميكانيكية
يهدف هذا المساق إلى إعطاء طالب العمارة القدرة على المشاركة مع المهندس الميكانيكي في اختيار الأنظمة والمتطلبات الميكانيكية اللازمة للمبنى دون تعارض مع التصميم المعماري، وذلك من خلال فهم متطلبات هذه الأنظمة.
ويشتمل المساق على مقدمة لعوامل الراحة الحرارية، والاستجابة الحرارية للمبنى، وكذلك اكتساب وفقد الحرارة، بالإضافة إلى أنواع أنظمة التهوية الميكانيكية والتدفئة والتبريد، كما يشتمل على أنواع المصاعد والسلالم الميكانيكية ودراسة متطلباتها معمارياً.
الإسكان 
يهدف المساق إلى إعطاء مفاهيم أساسية عن الإسكان باعتباره أحد وسائل التنمية الفعالة، وتأثير العوامل الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والسياسات الوطنية عليه.
ويشتمل على تعريف المجاورة السكنية وأساسيات تخطيطها وتصميمها والأنماط الإسكانية، وكذلك يتطرق إلى دراسة آليات تمويل وإدارة مشاريع الإسكان، بالإضافة إلى دراسة مشاريع إسكان محلية وعالمية.
استخدام الحاسوب في العمارة 
يهدف هذا المساق إلى تنمية قدرات الطالب على استخدام الحاسوب في عملية التصميم المعماري ابتداء بالفكرة التصميمية وانتهاء بإخراج المشاريع الهندسية، وتوسيع مدارك الطلبة في كيفية تطويع التطور الالكتروني لخدمة العمل الهندسي.
ويشتمل على توضيح كيفية استخدام برامج الحاسوب المختلفة التي تستخدم في الرسم الهندسي ثنائية وثلاثية الأبعاد، وكذلك استخدام البرامج المساعدة في معالجة الصور وإخراج المشاريع.
ممارسات مهنية 
يهدف هذا المساق إلى تأهيل الطالب لمرحلة ما بعد الدراسة وتمكينه من الإلمام بطبيعة مهنة العمارة من الناحية العملية والتعرف على متطلبات المهنة 
ويشتمل على التعريف بالمجالات المختلفة لممارسة مهنة المعماري ومستلزمات هذه المجالات ويتطرق إلى الاعتبارات القانونية والأخلاقية والاجتماعية التي يلزم أن يراعيها المعماري خلال مزاولته المهنة، مع التعريف على كيفية كتابة العطاءات والاتفاقيات المختلفة، ودراسة العلاقة بين المعماري وكافة الأشخاص المتعلقين بالمهنة وحقل البناء. كذلك يتعرف الطالب على أنواع المكاتب الهندسية وتصنيفاتها المختلفة وبعض الجوانب العلمية المعاصرة في إدارة الأعمال.


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

مواصفات و حساب كميات 
يدرس الطالب في هذا المساق القواعد والشروط القانونية والتعامل مع العطاءات، العقود، و وضع المواصفات العامة والخاصة وتقدير الأسعار، طرق القياس والحساب، وجدول الكميات والمواصفات وطرق حسابها لمختلف المواد والتجهيزات المستخدمة في البناء.
مشاكل خاصة 
يهدف هذا المساق إلى تعريف الطالب ببعض المشاكل الهندسية التي قد يتعرض لها في حياته العملية وتعريفه على أفصل الطرق للتعامل معها.
ويشتمل على دراسة بعض المشاكل الآنية التي تواجه المعماري في حياته العملية، أو مايحيط بالعمل المهني من إشكاليات مختلفة، ودراسة بعض المستجدات في عالم العمارة
اقتصاد وإدارة مشاريع 
المبادئ و الطرق التي يستخدمها المهندس لتبرير قراره الاقتصادي بالنسبة للتخطيط طويل الأمد و قصير الأمد، تطوير المهارات في حساب جريان النقد وحساب القيمة الحاضرة والمستقبلية والجدوى الاقتصادية لأي مشروع، تقييم المشاريع المختلفة ودراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية لها باستخدام عدة طرق منها القيمة الحاضرة والقيمة المستقبلية والدفعات المتساوية و نسبة الربع العائد، اختيار المشروع الأكثر جدوى.
وكذلك تدريب الطالب على المبادئ الأساسية لإدارة المشاريع واستخدام الأدوات الإدارية اللازمة لتخطيط وتنظيم ومراقبة المشروعات المعمارية مثل: نظام الجدولة الزمنية والميزانية، دليل المشروع، هيكل تقسيم الأعمال، توزيع الموارد، نظام المعلومات، والتقارير. دراسة طرق توزيع ومراقبة التكلفة والأمان والنوعية أثناء التنفيذ، وتطبيقات على الكمبيوتر.
مقدمة مشروع تخرج، ومشروع تخرج متخصص 
يهدف هذا المساق إلى إنجاز بحث علمي يشمل الدراسات النظرية والتحليلية لموضوع مشروع التخرج الذي يختاره الطالب، ومن ثم تطبيق هذه الدراسات النظرية والتحليلية، وعمل الرسومات التخطيطة والتصميمة العامة والتفصيلية وإعداد كل ما يلزم للمشروع من مخططات ومجسم وخلافه تمهيداً لتطبيقه على أرض الواقع, وكذلك تنمية مدارك الطالب وتوسيع آفاقه وتأهيله للعمل الميداني باعتبار المساق الجرعة النهائية التي تسبق تخرجه.
ويشتمل على تصميم مشروع يهدف إلى معالجة حقيقية وعملية في مجال الهندسة المعمارية، حيث يقوم الطالب في الجزء الأول بإعداد و تحضير وكتابة البحث الخاص بمشروع التخرج الذي ينتهي بوضع تصور واضح لبرنامج مشروع التخرج. وفي الجزء الثاني يقوم الطالب بتصميم مشروع التخرج الخاص به، بحيث يظهر قدرته المعمارية التي تؤهله لممارسة المهنة بعد التخرج، إذ يكون الطالب في هذه المرحلة قد أنهى كافة المساقات والمتطلبات التي تجعله قادراً على إتمام مشروعه بشكل مستقل معتمداً بالأساس على نفسه وقدراته الذاتية تحت إشراف لجنة خاصة بذلك.
تصميم داخلي 
يهدف هذا المساق إلي تعريف الطلبة على عالم التصميم الداخلي وتمكينهم من دراسة التكوين الفراغي (الداخلي) للمباني وما يحتويه من نشاطات فنية وبيئية ونفسية ومهارات استخدام العناصر الإنشائية والديكور في الفراغ الداخلي ليخدم وظيفة الفراغ الداخلي بكفاءة عالية وتصميم الأثاث المناسب لهذا الفراغ.
ويشتمل على دراسة طرز التصميم الداخلي عبر التاريخ و محددات التعرف على الفراغ الداخلي ودراسة المواد المستخدمة في أعمال التصميم الداخلي وأساليب تطويعها لخدمة العمل الفني محددات تصميم الأثاث الداخلي والخارجي مع أساليب اختيار المواد المستخدمة في العمل عبر وسائل العرض الفنية القديمة والحديثة، كما يقدم المساق دراسة حول تأثير اللون والضوء والملمس على الفراغ الداخلي.
زخارف و فنون 
يهدف إلى تعريف الطلبة على أساليب التشكيل والفنون بشكل عام مع التركيز على تقنيات استخدام الزخارف في أعمال التجميل وذلك لإكساب الطالب القدرة على اختيار المناسب من الوحدات الفنية التي تخدم أهداف التصميم الأساسي مع تأثير المواد على نوعية الاختيار.
ويشتمل على التعرف على مبادئ الزخرفة عامة، وتطورها عبر العصور، كما تتناول الطرق و المواد المختلفة لتنفيذ هذه الزخارف والأنماط المتعددة للوحدات التشكيلية مع دراسة تحليلية للعناصر الأولية وذلك لامكانيه استخدامها بأسلوب عصري بعيدا عن الأسلوب التقليدي المنقول في المعالجات مع تطبيق لعناصر زخرفية عبر استخدام مواد متعددة وممارسة تسويق الفكرة عبر العرض النهائي للمشروع.

contact person : amr_el_geuoshy(a)hotmail.com


----------



## احمد العيسوى (11 أغسطس 2006)

momtaz owi almawdoo dah


----------



## فراشة الرياضيات (24 يناير 2009)

thanx a lot


----------



## كوسيشو (15 أبريل 2012)

مشكوريييين بارك الله فيكم


----------

